
400Gbps: Winter of Whopping Weekend DDoS Attacks - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/a-winter-of-400gbps-weekend-ddos-attacks/
======
nowprovision
Some awesome challenges in this space.

What would of been the response if you hit 100gbit/sec inbound to
edge112.tel01.cloudflare.cc ?

